# Beardies for the win!



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

I recently got a little one and I am hooked! His(?) name is Pavarotti (little Pavi for short  ) since he loves chilling to opera music. He is so well behaved and sociable for only 2.5-3 months old. I love him to DEATH and he is such a sweetheart. 

Here's a few pictures of the little guy.... Sorry if they are blurry or big...


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG that first photo!!!!!!! reminds me of a cute little kitten curled up on a pillow. I seriously adore all animals but I never realized just how cute a lizard could be!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

Awww Thanks! he's such a cuddle bug  My favorite is the one of him sleeping on my shirt. He was just out... and all tucked in with a blanket too  

I needed something so much like him... He has become my answer to a long line of health problems so I look forward to sharing and showing him off as he grows and does cute things. Thank you for taking the time to look!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

awww I really love the pic of him on your shirt too, he is so precious. I am so sorry to hear of your health problems:-( nothing too serious I hope. I am sure you will both create a very strong bond and be there for eachother pets can make life so enjoyable. I really look forward to seeing updated photos of him. He is ever so sweet


----------



## MerlinsBeard (Sep 25, 2013)

Awwww he is super sweet!!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

that is probably one of the cutest lizards I've ever seen <3


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone!  He means the world to me already (as silly as that sounds). 

Just wait for more pictures as he grows!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Awww....I'm not a reptile person but he's cute!


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

*Pic heavy!  <3*

I. Am. In. Love <3


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

Dawwwwwww.... He's sooooo cute! He reminds me a lot of the Chameleon I got to play with on my trip to petsmart. He was so cute and friendly!  I wanted to take him home!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I said it before I'll say it again......CUTE, CUTE, CUTE. Love the pics of him on the keyboard and the one of him asleep!!!!!!


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable! I have wanted a bearded dragon for the longest time, but until that becomes possible I'll just have to live vicariously through pictures like yours!
He sounds like a sweetheart.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

wow, he looks identical to my ares!


----------



## Allirane (Mar 24, 2013)

*UPDATE ON PAVI: Pic heavy*

He has been SUCH a fun character to get to know! Here are some more pictures for everyone! His growth has been exponential! He is now 11 inches and still shedding/growing. 

I hope everyone enjoys! Thank you!


----------

